# Buying an xbox 360..



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Basically, what i would like is..

*xbox 360 with 20gb harddrive
1 controller
1 headset

Grand Theft Auto IV
New Colin McRae Game OR Need for Speed Undercover*

i was preferably looking for this in a package.. but couldn't find anything of the sort?

Tomorrow i'm going to Curries, Gamestation, Tesco, Asda and Argos.. can i get that from any of them shops under £200?


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Basically, what i would like is..
> 
> *xbox 360 with 20gb harddrive
> 1 controller
> ...


most shops at the moment are doing deals to get sales, i know our local gamestation are doing bundles where you can pick your own games. hopefully if you have one local i would give them a try m8. i'm sure if you tell them what your after they will do you a deal


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess you mean 60GB HDD - you can't get the 20GB anymore.

Blockbuster and Game normally do the best deals, I'll have a look for you.


----------



## BossDom (Nov 23, 2008)

PS3 better lol :thumb: and u can do alot more with it...


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

PS3, tosh.......


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

philworrall said:


> PS3, tosh.......


agreed :thumb:, sold mine after 3 months & kept the 360


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Game are doing the Xbox 360 premium for £169 with 60Gb, free wireless controller and some suspect games(kung foo panda, lost and indianna jones the lego edition) yeeha!
But at least you are getting the premium and another controller. Could always try and sell the games on fleabay


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

sainsburys are selling the 360 for under 100quid i was informed today!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

one word of advice is to ask to see the package contents to make sure the power supply is rated at 12.1 amps , this makes sure you have a " jasper" console which is the latest die shrink and reduces the chances of the dreaded red ring of death  

have a google for other advice and photos of differences


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Latest deals can be found on here http://www.xbox360-offers.co.uk/#bookmark

If you've got the bottle for it (no pun intended) I'd go into Woolworths ask for the manager and negotiate a deal on their xboxs before they close,having said that it _might_ be worth waiting for the January sales although I doubt you'll get a much better price than some hard bargaining in Woolies.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Got today, 60gb and some football game i'll never game.. i also seperately GTA4 [i got sold it!!!!] and project gotham racing, from gamestation. Was annoying that i had to pay for that game i'd never play!


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

GTA4................................awsome, but gets a little boring mission wish as they all start to follow the same suit. Free roam is my fav when u have a spare half hour or so, just trash the city


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Porscha said:


> GTA4................................awsome, but gets a little boring mission wish as they all start to follow the same suit. Free roam is my fav when u have a spare half hour or so, just trash the city


Amen to that, load up with weaponry and armour, get yourself a police hummer h3 and off you go baby!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

far cry 2 is worth getting aswell!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr Concours said:


> Latest deals can be found on here http://www.xbox360-offers.co.uk/#bookmark
> 
> If you've got the bottle for it (no pun intended) I'd go into Woolworths ask for the manager and negotiate a deal on their xboxs before they close,having said that it _might_ be worth waiting for the January sales although I doubt you'll get a much better price than some hard bargaining in Woolies.


I went into woolworths today, it looked like khazakstan.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I went into woolworths today, it looked like khazakstan.


did it look like this


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

ukimportz said:


> did it look like this


If woolies made all their staff ware those as uniforms then they would pull out of the crisis their in in no time at all :thumb:

I think i just saved woolworths.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> If woolies made all their staff ware those as uniforms then they would pull out of the crisis their in in no time at all :thumb:
> 
> I think i just saved woolworths.


Sure... IF the staff looked like that - the DON'T in Walsall... you need to add about 20 years and stone.


----------

